# rear seat delete bar, version 9.20



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

_Modified by stjacket at 12:49 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (stjacket)*

hmmm.. i think i like having a tube better. the rectangular shape just doesnt seem to flow with the TT


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (liquidicenf)*

I dont mind the rectangularness... can you get some close up pics of the mounting points and elaborate on what materials you used?
its nice when you post this stuff up but it would be nicer if you gave some insight on how to get it done ourselves.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (cdougyfresh)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:49 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_48 inches and 3/4 wide for the bar.,,ish.









how about the mounting brackets?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (stjacket)*

im still waiting to hear further details on this rear seat delete part you have cooking. i still would like to see you post some detailed shots and/or descriptions of what it's made of, how it attaches to the car, etc. it looks pretty clean and i would like to see more of it.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_im still waiting to hear further details on this rear seat delete part you have cooking. i still would like to see you post some detailed shots and/or descriptions of what it's made of, how it attaches to the car, etc. it looks pretty clean and i would like to see more of it.

me too! but straightjacket here is quite the **** tease!


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

I deleted my rear seats this week and built a custom box for dual ten inch kenwood sub woofers. Finished them tonight and will be posting pictures asap.
It looks amazing


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:49 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_rear seat pannel is made from light weight furniture grade wood. tried fiberglass,foam,lexan ect... wood worked the best. the fabric is paded headlinner fabric. the wood and the padded fabric helps dampen the sound from the rear. plus the wood is strong enough that you can toss your gym bag or whatever and it won't bend or break. its not attached to the floor. the only reason is because i have my carputer and a few other things that i need access to under it. the bar fits on tightly, then the two end caps slide from the center and lock in place to ensure the bar from flying off in a accident. and one more thing, under the rear seat pannel, there is quite a bit of storage space to help keep clutter down. ive tried to get a good match on fabric, but i give up, everytime i look at the fabric in the rear, it changes shades in certain light. so im sticking with black to match the seats and the side pannels.
















thanks for the further info. i see that it looks raised up a bit from the back floor. does this wood sheet running across the top have some sort of side and front supports?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

yep,front and rear, no sides


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

hey thanks for the additional info, what exactly are the caps made from? everything else seems pretty easy I just cant quite envision how the caps fit tightly onto the seat mounting brackets. Do you have any close up pics of the caps?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (nasTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nasTTy* »_I deleted my rear seats this week and built a custom box for dual ten inch kenwood sub woofers. Finished them tonight and will be posting pictures asap.
It looks amazing


thats gotta be loud as balls! lets see them pics!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:50 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:50 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:50 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

just sent a kit out for free to check fiting and such. if all goes well........


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

cool. I hate how when trying to fit large stuff in the car (snowboard) the rear seats won't even fold all the way down because the front seats are pushed too back..
tempting...


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heinzboy57* »_cool. I hate how when trying to fit large stuff in the car (*snowboard*) the rear seats won't even fold all the way down because the front seats are pushed too back..
tempting...

roof rack!! thule time!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
roof rack!! thule time!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

except Thules are FUG UGLY and jack up your weather stripping. be patient and get the OEM one!


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

ooo for real? then OEM FTW!!


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:51 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_why put it on the roof when you can throw it in the trunk?

Well my Skis come up to about the shift knob if i put them inside.... not to mention I generally like to keep snowy stuff on the outside of the car.... 
I havent tried yet but I imagine my bike wiill also fit much better on the oustide of the car


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

well, when i put my snowboard in my TT, it's usually only getting to a friends house..so they can drive..!..otherwise, it's only the snowboard and I in the TT..
you'd want to put it on the roof if you were taking a passenger and his/her board too..

...not to get off-topic


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*

i just like the trunk space, esp for my targa roof top, wich fits very nice in the rear without the seats.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_why put it on the roof when you can throw it in the trunk?

it gets snowy/icey plus ya usually have a bunch of other ****.... also its a VW thing.. **** 1/2 the guys just buy the roof rack for looks


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

Just got the kit installed. Great fit! and as you said it fits nice and snug. Only thing was I had a little trouble getting the bar in so I took a sander to it for 10 seconds and it fit in nicely. My impression is it looks clean and is a great solution for anyone wanting to get more trunk space, shed some pounds, and get rid of those useless rear seats. Why pay an overpriced 1000+ dollars when you can do something like this. I will probably work with it a little, spruce it up a bit get the bar powder coated. The fabric is nice too! Stjacket is a real handyman.











































_Modified by pat7755 at 2:47 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

pics no worky///


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pat7755)*

pics are broken


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

they do here.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

interesting.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Cincy is lying


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

did you have any problems installing the seat pannel?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

looks good, you could make a version with a bin or door to use the space you covered for storage . or maybe you could copy the shape of the oem panel.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

No problems, the base fits perfect and lines up really nice.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

i thought about that, but the more material i add, the more weight and cost. the rear seat pannel can be lifted up for a storage area. im gona keep it simple


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

looks great man, very cool.
so how much do you want for one of these kits?


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

I sent an email but it was rejected back.... I am very interested!!!


----------



## Fuelfed (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (stjacket)*

Is this bar strong enough to be used as harness bar for track days? It should also add stiffness to chassis as well.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (Fuelfed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fuelfed* »_Is this bar strong enough to be used as harness bar for track days? It should also add stiffness to chassis as well.
I'm guessing no but yes for chassis rigidity.


----------



## Fuelfed (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (B166eR - VW)*

Anyone know of a company/person making FIA approved harness bars for the TT?
I fabricated my own for my E30 M3 three years ago but no longer have a MIG welder.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: rear seat delete bar, version 9.20 (Fuelfed)*

looking very nice man, u need to get a price out so we get get one of these.

o and u should make a set of install instructions to go with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

stable energies makes a harness bar.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_stable energies makes a harness bar.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was jus gonna say that.
i got one, and damn that thing is solid.


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

believe me this doesn't need instructions. very straight foward. Took approx 10 minutes to take out the rear seats and put this in. Anyone can do it.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_looks great man, very cool.
so how much do you want for one of these kits?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:52 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

id be interested in a rear seat delete that would hold an amp and one 10" sub.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_id be interested in a rear seat delete that would hold an amp and one 10" sub.
I'd be happy to take what I can get and retrofit my 8inch and amp. Its sounded like there was plenty of room for this.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I would think an alluminum bar....something that matches the rest of the car would be ideal.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

i agree, the weight savings is nice as well, but aluminim pipe is a pain to thread


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

any update?..........i still want one of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*

as do i http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

just like all your other ideas, im interested in this as well


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:52 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_ive been real busy for awhile, and won't have a chance to put them out for a while still. i might put a few on ebay for cheap when i get the time. thanks for the interest though.

well make sure u let us know, ill just buy one and u can do without the paypal fees.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*

still none to sell?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:52 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

havnt heard anything, u still have a few kits to ship out?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

still busy as heck at work, never ends,







pm me


----------



## jslewis27 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (stjacket)*

how much would it be to get a bar shiped out and not the floor portion?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (stjacket)*

yeah i would definitely buy one of these fully made floor and bar kits from you.
how much do you want for one shipped to NJ 07901??


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

ive been trying to get one for awhile, he says he dosnt know if it will fit the 225Q.
I told him id try it anyway but i havnt heard anything.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

_Modified by stjacket at 12:53 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (stjacket)*

paging cincy!!
are the 225q's and the 180's the same as far as the rear seats go?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Interior is the same and interchangeable on all Coupe Mk1 TTs


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Interior is the same and interchangeable on all Coupe Mk1 TTs

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only things inside that are differnt are seat warmers (year dependent) and maybe the spare tire locations space (fwd vs awd).


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

The trunk floor on the Quattro models is higher up than the FWD models.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_The trunk floor on the Quattro models is higher up than the FWD models.

well there you go, the interior diffs have be covered


----------



## jslewis27 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (stjacket)*

well is there a way you can give step by step directions on how to make the bar portion i have a good idea but how did you connect it to the ends im planning on making a adjustible bar but i need some help on the total concept of connecting it to the car it self would greatly appriciate it


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (jslewis27)*

still waiting to send paypal


----------

